# Bus Ticket Booking Application. Now a offline app that will be made online later on..



## shawn301287 (Oct 25, 2012)

Consider there's just one center for booking bus tickets. There are several Routes, and also at the same time there are multiple operators along a particular route.

project distributed in various phases.
set 1: considering the application is ofline, just on one pc. vendors call up and ask for a ticket.
set 2: considering some changes to be done to this app to make it like a website/online app

i'm a newbie in this. This is my first app. Will be using visual studios 2008/2010, Languages used wil be C#, ASP.NET, and db wil be sql 2005/2008.

Lets start with this

Set 1 divided into various phases...

Phase 1: Creating a proper database with well planned tables.
phase 2: create front end and make entries into the database and retrieve values from the database..

guys i want suggestions from you'll on the various tables that i shud hav and the coloumns and row properties and primary key and foreign keys in every table.


----------

